# متى تكذب ولماذا تكذب.. وهل الكذب مرتبط بالوراثة؟



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

متى تكذب ولماذا تكذب.. وهل الكذب مرتبط بالوراثة؟​ 







​ 


نحن جميعا كذّابون لا لأننا نهوى الكذب، لكن لأننا لا نريد إيذاء مشاعر الآخرين ونجاملهم ولو على حساب الحقيقة.​ 

ويكفى أن نعلم أن الحيوان أيضا يكذب خاصة الديك والقرد، ولذلك نصبح كلنا كذّابين ولكن كيف؟.. ولماذا؟.. وإلى متى؟.​ 

يتنافى الكذب تماما واتساق مفاهيمنا ونمط مجتمعنا فى التعامل من الناحية المنطقية والموضوعية كما تنفر منه الأديان.​ 
وأحيانا يكون الكذب غير ضار.. أو أبيض.. وأخرى يكون مدمرا.. ورأينا كيف أن كذبة توشك أن تطيح برئيس أكبر دولة فى العالم.. بيل كلينتون وكذبته الشهيرة.​ 

وقيل فى الكذب الكثير.. فى مختلف الثقافات الشرقية والغربية ومما ذكر فيه:​ 
تحلف لى أصدقك.. أشوف أمورك استعجب.​ 
إن كان الكذب منجى.. يكون الصدق أنجى.​ 
ويقول العرب إن كنت كذوبا فكن ذكورا - أى تذكر ما تقصه من كذب.​ 
وعبر التاريخ عرفت البشرية الكذب.. وكم من قصص أسطورية وشعبية تزخر به وتشير إلى العبر المستفادة من سوء نتائج ومقالب الكذب.​ 


 

ومع ذلك فالكذب ليس مقصورا على الإنسان.. إنما تعرفه وتلجأ إليه مخلوقات أخرى تستخدم الحيلة والخداع وسيلة لنيل الطعام.. أو الفوز بشريك أو السلطة وهى نفسها الدوافع الأساسية التى دفعت بالإنسان منذ بدء الخليقة للجوء إلى الكذب للاستمرار والبقاء.​ 

ومن أمثلة الحيل التى تتبعها الحيوانات للمراوغة والخداع للفوز بهدف- طعام أو شريك - ما يقوم به الديك لاجتذاب الدجاجة فيطلق نداء يفيد بأنه عثر على طعام دون أن يكون هناك طعام فعلا، فتسارع الدجاجة بالحضور وتكون فرصة مواتية للقائهما، بينما يقوم أحد الطيور الأخرى بإطلاق صيحات تحذير ليخاف رفاقه ويبتعدون فيفوز هو بالطعام كله.​ 

ويؤكد عالما السلوك ريتشارد بيرن وآندرو واتين من جامعة سانت أندروز الاسكتلندية أن الحيوانات مخلوقات يتأصل الكذب فيها منذ مولدها.. ومن أكثر المخلوقات قربا للإنسان فى تصرفاته وسلوكه فصائل القرود، ولها باع فى الكذب عن تفكير أما أنواع الحيوانات أو الطيور الأخرى فالكذب عندها يكون مصادفة وليس بعد تفكير.​ 

والغوريللا مثل تظل تحملق فى الهواء فى لا شىء كمى تخفى حقيقة عثورها على الطعام عن رفاقها.​ 

وهناك القرد الذى يتقدم فى السن ويحبك عراكا بين زعماء المجمعة لينفرد هو مع الإناث، وهناك الشمبانزى الذى يسير أمام خصمه بعرج ثم ينطلق برشاق وخفة حين يدير الخصم له ظهره.​ 
الجينات والكذب​ 





​ 


ومنذ سنوات شغل علماء النفس والاجتماع بظاهرة الكذب وسر التهافت عليه وتشير نتائج بحوثهن إلى عدد من الحقائق يوضحها تقرير مجلة (فوكوس) الألمانية من بينها:​ 
ـ إن جيناتنا التى تتضمن عوامل الوراثة تحمل فى طياتها بذور الكذب والخداع التى كانت – ومازالت - بمثابة المحرك الذى يدفع بعملية تطورنا كبشر، ويرى علماء الأحياء أن تطور المخ البشري تحقق من خلال الحيلة والخداع.​ 

ـ إن القدرة على التحايل والمراوغة من علامات ودلائل الذكاء، وهى تعد أحد عناصر النجاح.. بل وفائدتها مثل فائدة القدرة الإبداعية والحدس والبداهة ورهافة الحس.​ 

ويقال إن 80% من نجاح شخصية المدير يرجع إلى ذكائه الاجتماعى وهو ما يؤكده هوارد جاردنر عالم النفس بكلية التعليم بجامعة هارفارد.​ 

ويرى بيتر شتيجنيتس خبير بحوث الكذب النمساوى أن الذين يتطلعون لتحقيق النجاح فى مسار وظيفتهم وارتقاء سلم النجاح يستخدمون اللباقة والمهارة أكثر من اعتمادهم على الاجتهاد والمثابرة.​ 

وتقول عالمة النفس الأمريكية بيلادى باولو من جامعة فيرجينيا فى شارلوتسفيل إننا يوميا نبتسم ونجامل ونمتدح، وتمتلئ نظرتنا بالبراءة، ونقوم بذلك - رغم أننا ربما لا نميل إلى هذا - لأننا نريد أن نشعر بمعنوية طيبة أو لكى نشيع فى أنفسنا وحولنا هذا الإحساس الطيب، وتشير دى باولو إلى أن أكثر من يتعرضون لخداعنا وكذبنا هم الشركاء.. وأفراد الأسرة وتستند فى حكمها على ما استخلصته من دراستها التى قامت بها لمذكرات أفراد عينة البحث الذى أجرته.​ 

المصدر
​


----------



## sara A (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع*
*ميرسى كتير يا فؤاد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز ورائع فؤاد الغاااالى شكرا​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

sara a قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> *ميرسى كتير يا فؤاد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
وميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا سارا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مميز ورائع فؤاد الغاااالى شكرا​


 
مرورك هو المميز والرائع عزيزي

الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ن القدرة على التحايل والمراوغة من علامات ودلائل الذكاء، وهى تعد أحد عناصر النجاح.. بل وفائدتها مثل فائدة القدرة الإبداعية والحدس والبداهة ورهافة الحس. 




بالطبع المرواغة نو ع من الاحتيال

نأمل ان يستعملها صاحبا للخير

اشكرك اخي فؤاد على الموضوع المميز

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*لاَ يَسْكُنُ وَسَطَ بَيْتِي عَامِلُ غِشٍّ. الْمُتَكَلِّمُ بِالْكَذِبِ لاَ يَثْبُتُ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيَّ. 
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## fouad78 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ن القدرة على التحايل والمراوغة من علامات ودلائل الذكاء، وهى تعد أحد عناصر النجاح.. بل وفائدتها مثل فائدة القدرة الإبداعية والحدس والبداهة ورهافة الحس.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

صحيح الناس تعتقد أحيانا ان المراوغة هي شيء سلبي

مع أنها أحيانا إيجابية وهي دليل ذكاء

شكرا لمرورك الجميل والرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *لاَ يَسْكُنُ وَسَطَ بَيْتِي عَامِلُ غِشٍّ. الْمُتَكَلِّمُ بِالْكَذِبِ لاَ يَثْبُتُ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيَّ. *
> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 

جميل ربط الموضوع بالآيات

وعلى فكرة كمان الكتاب المقدس يقول: كونوا حكماء كالحيات وودعاء كالحمام

شكرا لمرورك الجميل أخي مجد والرب يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل  ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## fouad78 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
ميرسي الك كمان 

وميرسي لمرورك الجميل

المسيح يكون معاك دائما أبدا​


----------

